# Ship photos from 1900's



## Macd (Sep 26, 2005)

I am trying to track down photographs of ships my grandfather and father in law sailed on in the early part of last century. 

British Duke built 1899 by Laing, Sunderland as the Terek
British Tommy built 1921 by Lithgow's, Port Glasgow
Olavus built 1920 by Rennoldson, South Shields
Ravenstone built 1906 by Blyth S.B. Co.
Salient built 1905 by Short Bros, Pallion
Greendyke built 1883 by J L Thompson, Sunderland as the Robina
Queensdyke built 1883 by Short Bros, Pallion as the Resolute
Saint Ursula built 1912 by Russell, Port Glasgow.

I've tried the usual places like www.photoship.co.uk etc. without any luck.
Any information on where to get copies of photographs appreciated

Don


----------



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

There is info on the ships but no photo on the clyde built vessels on 
www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/index.asp

Click on ship search and you can access info there.


----------



## Macd (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Banni, I've tried that one. It looks like I'll have to head for the library in different towns to see what they have to offer

Don


----------



## Tom Wales (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's a start
http://www.nmm.ac.uk/cgi-bin/empower


----------



## Tom Wales (Aug 26, 2006)

If link does not work go to National Maritime Museum website - historic photo collection


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Any idea which company any of these ships belonged to Macd?

Brian


----------



## hfjulian (Jun 17, 2007)

*Try this one...*

You could try;
www.theshipslist.com
http://www.cyndislist.com/ships.htm#Lists
and was about to give you another website, but it is where you have posted a query about these ships already LOL.
Good luck... I've spent all day looking for a picture of the M V Lucellum which my grandfather was Chief Engineer on during WW2.
Let us know how you get on!
You could also try (I'm sure you already have) doing a keyword search on google for the ship manufacturers... i've been to hundreds of amazing websites today with lots of ship pictures!
Hannah


----------



## Macd (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks to all for responses.
Owners were:--
British Duke British Tanker Co
British Tommy British Tanker Co.
Olavus Ohlson, Hull
Ravenstone Stephen Sutton & Stephens
Salient Westoll, Sunderland
Greendyke Ross, Allan Johnston, Glasgow
Queensdyke Ross, Allan Johnston, Glasgow
Saint Ursula British & foreign SS (Rankine Gilmour), Glasgow

Don


----------



## Jim Bratton (Oct 5, 2007)

*SS Olavus*

I think I have a picture of the Olavus taken during the war.
How do I send it to Don ?


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

National Maritime Museum has two of the ships you require.

BRITISH DUKE (Br) 50.1 1899 Tanker ex TEREK British Tanker Co Ltd
P14125 (6) B 1917-1930 Taken across quay.
P28936 (3S) B 11 Jan. 1923 Entering Avonmouth Dock assisted by tugs.

BRITISH TOMMY (Br) 50.3 1921 Tanker, short sea British Tanker Co Ltd
P28944 (4S) C 18 Apr. 1922 Under way with a tug abeam the port side aft, possibly off Avonmouth.

Historic Photographs Section, 
National Maritime Museum, 
Greenwich, 
London, 
SE10 9NF
Tel: +44 (0) 20 8312 8600
Fax: +44 (0) 20 8317 0263
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Macd (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info Billy1963, I'll get on to the NMM ans see how much they want for them


----------

